# How to know what piece to use to break in a new cycle?



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 8, 2010)

:confusedkay guys. I use Pochmann for blindfold solving and when memorizing, I find it difficult to keep track of what pieces are solved and which I should use to break into a new cycle. What ways do you keep track of pieces that are already solved?


----------



## Parity (Mar 8, 2010)

Spoiler



Hi


Spoiler



Don't bump


Spoiler



I say you delete the post.


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 8, 2010)

Parity said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bump what Parity?


----------



## Parity (Mar 8, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



He bumped the thread then deleted the post.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 8, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> :confusedkay guys. I use Pochmann for blindfold solving and when memorizing, I find it difficult to keep track of what pieces are solved and which I should use to break into a new cycle. What ways do you keep track of pieces that are already solved?



Improving your visual memory should help you get around this.
Perhaps try going through the cycle in your head and just see what pieces you haven't solved.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 9, 2010)

k sounds cool. i was just wondering if there was some kind of shortcut. im lazy


----------



## PeterV (Mar 9, 2010)

Just practicing and going through the cycles again should help. Also, if you've finished a cycle and are unsure if you've solved all pieces:

#items = (#wrong pieces) + (#cycles) - 2

If this checks out, you haven't missed any pieces (credit to Badmephisto for the formula, from his youtube video "Tutorial: Solve the Rubik's Cube blind"). Hope this helped.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 9, 2010)

PeterV said:


> Just practicing and going through the cycles again should help. Also, if you've finished a cycle and are unsure if you've solved all pieces:
> 
> #items = (#wrong pieces) + (#cycles) - 2
> 
> If this checks out, you haven't missed any pieces (credit to Badmephisto for the formula, from his youtube video "Tutorial: Solve the Rubik's Cube blind"). Hope this helped.



I never use this alg. I just know that corners must be something like 8 and edges 12. When I see a piece flipped in it's place then I know that there are more pieces to solve, when I see a piece solved then I know it's less.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2010)

I know this might sound extreme, but I actually use it, even on 3x3x3. I put fingers on each piece that has been memorized as I memorize it. Then I know immediately which pieces haven't been accounted for yet - they're the ones that don't have fingers on them.

It means my fingers are often in the way, but after a while, you get used to it and you learn how to hold them so you can still see the cube pretty well. Since you have a buffer piece that you don't need to track, that means a maximum of 11 pieces you need to put fingers on (for edges; corners are easier), but obviously you don't need to bother with the eleventh one, so 10 fingers is really enough to handle all of them. It also helps keep you from missing flipped edges.

This probably isn't good for when you're shooting for sub-15 memo like Ville and Haiyan (because it takes too long and the fingers are in the way), but I can get sub-30 memo times with it, so it's not that bad.


----------

